# Sólo fotos de Uruguay



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

muy buena idea naranjo, esa última foto es impecable.


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

excelente idea!


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

pongo mis dos centavos...

25 de agosto

Mete terrible onda el puente ferroviario, me encantaría pintarlo de bermellón  además de que todavía está en uso. Justo acampé en la zona donde había barro, pero corriente arriba hay unos bancos de arena interesantes


























Canelón grande, me embobecí con esa vista del atardecer, no podía sacarle foto a otra cosa. Lo malo: los 15 cms de barro en el fondo


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

que lindas flor


----------



## santig_28! (Dec 29, 2007)

Preciosas flor!!


----------



## Naranjoenflor (Aug 5, 2007)

lindas fotos "Flor", la tercera es la que mas me gusta


----------



## Naranjoenflor (Aug 5, 2007)

*Pescando en el Río Olimar...serca de la desembocadura del Cebollatí, Dep. Treinta y Tres.*


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

amo los ríos y arroyos con monte natural justo hasta el borde


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Desde muy pendejo tengo una fascinación con los cursos de agua. Muy buen thread.


----------



## Naranjoenflor (Aug 5, 2007)

el otro Thread "Uruguay Natural, Caza y Pesca"... se me vino a la cabeza cuando "Flor" mencionó en este mismo !!!Aguante URUGUAY NATURAL!!!... 

como me encanta la mayoría de los Thread en este Foro... pensé xque no abrir uno con respecto a estos temas que tanto caracterizan a nuestro Pais y sabemos que la mayoría de nosotros eligen estar en la naturaleza o serca del agua cuando buscamos algún destino para hacer vacations... 

gracias a Flor"".


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

me mataste soy vegetariana


----------



## Naranjoenflor (Aug 5, 2007)

juasss... no sabía, falta que seas protectora de animalitos


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Desde muy pendejo tengo una fascinación con los cursos de agua. Muy buen thread.


super...........debo reconocer que yo tambien....................me puedo quedar horas viendo el agua.........es como que me transporta a otro mundo y quedo colgado mirando el agua y el paisaje


----------



## Antrax (Jun 6, 2006)

Bueno ya que están hablando de mi ambito de trabajo pongo algunas fotitos

Rio Cebollatí a la altura de la ciudad de Cebollatí -Rocha


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

que lindo lugar antrax!!!


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

excelentes antrax, ya siento el olorcito a río...


----------



## Antrax (Jun 6, 2006)

Bueno es uno de los riós más importantes del país, en plena cuenca arrocera de Rocha


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Después del Negro -y por supuesto el Uruguay- creo que el Cebollatí es el más imponente de los ríos del país.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

mbuildings said:


> super...........debo reconocer que yo tambien....................me puedo quedar horas viendo el agua.........es como que me transporta a otro mundo y quedo colgado mirando el agua y el paisaje


También son la muestra más significativa del poder de la naturaleza en un país donde las mayores catástrofes son las inundaciones. Una imágen que me quedará por siempre grabada en la cabeza es la del arroyo Maldonado muy desbordado en el año 2002...mirabas alrededor desde el puente de la Barra y prácticamente no se veía tierra firme.


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

si, a mi me tocó cruzarlo en la balsa en época de inundaciones al cebollatí a la medianoche y metía bastante miedo. De todos modos qué atraso no? que cuando haya un río que todavía se tenga que cruzar en balsa, no recuerdo si permanentemente o solo con inundaciones


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

flormontevideo said:


> si, a mi me tocó cruzarlo en la balsa en época de inundaciones al cebollatí a la medianoche y metía bastante miedo. De todos modos qué atraso no? que cuando haya un río que todavía se tenga que cruzar en balsa, no recuerdo si permanentemente o solo con inundaciones


Permanentemente. De todos modos no es tan grave, en Río Grande Do Sul muchos ríos se cruzan en balsa y no hablamos precisamente de rodovías secundarias.


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

fuaaaaa que embole, me hace acordar de los viejos en salto que cuentan que para llegar a montevideo era como un día de viaje por todos los cruces de ríos que tenía que hacer el ómnibus jeje


----------



## Naranjoenflor (Aug 5, 2007)

*cascadas Sarandí de Arapey, Salto*


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

divina!!!!! AMO maaaaaalll esas "piscinas naturales". aguanten las formaciones rocosas salteñas


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

que lindo lugar, hay tantos lugares por conocer en Uruguay, que me siento agobiado, espero poder conocerlos todos.


----------



## santig_28! (Dec 29, 2007)

HERMOSO!! Coincido con flor ejeje


----------



## Litox08 (Dec 31, 2007)

Que buenas!!!! Me encantaron todas las fotos, que buen thread!
Tienen mas???


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

Naranjoenflor said:


>


*Que lindo este lugar. *


----------



## Naranjoenflor (Aug 5, 2007)

Cascadas "Sarandí de Arapey, Salto.

Ese hermoso lugar si mal no recuerdo se encuentra en una estancia privada y el dueño (de mi parte lo entiendo)... no es el mas encariñado con las masas turísticas.

aclaro que la foto de "Sarandí de Arapey Salto"... no es de mi propiedad, no se si tiene (Copiright), me la han enviado x su belleza... simplemente la tomé prestada x un tiempo para exponerla en este hermoso Foro... 

x lo general expongo fotos propias o sinó con permiso de autor...

buscaré otras mas en los rincones de mi pc... Salu2


----------



## Naranjoenflor (Aug 5, 2007)

*llamativo de esta foto es la pareja de aves "Chajá".. y Garzas ( toma echa sobre ruta 31 Salto)*


----------



## Naranjoenflor (Aug 5, 2007)

*Cañada Cecilia, sobre ruta 3 Gral. Artigas... a unos 15 KM de la capital Salteña.*


----------



## veka-15 (Aug 13, 2007)

hermoso....


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

a mi hace años me encantaba ir a esos lugares una tarde de domingo soleado a mojar las patitas, pero ultimamente el ambiente se pone medio bravo y ya no es tan seguro ir, una lástima, pero ta, todos tenemos derecho a disfrutar de esos lugares


----------



## Yazzo (Feb 25, 2007)

^^ inseguro en que sentido??
Preciosas fotos!


----------



## santig_28! (Dec 29, 2007)

Preciosas fotos naranjo!! ^^


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

en que van los trabajadores del campo, por ahí para los hombres es màs fàcil lidiar con eso, pero no tanto para las chicas


----------



## Naranjoenflor (Aug 5, 2007)

que tal Flor... ir a esos lugares acompañada con un buen naranjero que te de protección?


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

ah pero si tengo que depender de alguien no tiene gracia


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

*Mis Fotos de Uruguay*

Son las primeras fotos que muestro,espero les gusten.


----------



## mvd_rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

?¿?


----------



## Naranjoenflor (Aug 5, 2007)

pasame si podes la marca de tu cam.. me gustaría informarme del nuevo avance digital para lograr fotos invisibles jajaaaa!!!.... algo te salió mal "Seba" saludos.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Perdon toque cualquier cosa y no se que hice,estoy aprendienndo porque soy nuevo.aunque mi tread sin fotos ya tubo 2 visitantes.PERDOOOOOOOOOOOOON.JJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Mi camara no es digiatl sino con luz a explocion,jajajajajajajaja.PERDON POR TODO.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

chan


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

*Ahora a ver si van*


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Esperen las otras a que le agarre la mano


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

jajajajaj.........no te preocupes.........cuesta la primera vez.......jajaja....nos pasó a todos........


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## mvd_rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

que zona es esa seba?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

mvd_rocks said:


> que zona es esa seba?


Es la panoramica de fray bentos.ESPEREN QUE TENGO MAS


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

*OTRA MAS*


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

PERDON EL TAMAÑO,VEO QUE TENDRE QUE PONER DE A UNA.PERDONEN SI DEMORO UN POQUITO.


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

bienvenido seba!


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

*El ANGLO(FRAY BENTOS)*


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

*Punta LO MEJOR*


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

*Punta*


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

buenisimas las pics! de la ciudad de gfray bentos tenes???
y como estoi es un foro de arq. y urbanismo principalmente...hay algun edificio en Fray Bentos?


----------

